

Cool Y Combinator Kids Muscle in on Cloud Management - ddispaltro
http://www.undertheradarblog.com/blog/cool-ycombinator-kids-muscle-in-on-cloud-management/

======
mattmaroon
Funny they asked about business model. That seems like a startup that will be
very easy to monetize if it catches on. Anytime your clientele are people who
are paying hundreds or thousands a month for something related to your
service, it's not hard to make money.

~~~
jacoblyles
Their company might seem more stable and earn more clients if they were
charging something now, however. Data management is definitely a field where
the appearance of permanence adds values. Revenue is one such indicator.

